# todo dia e todos os dias



## Odinh

AryDM said:


> Por exemplo, na frase "_Todo dia isso faço, gosto_" falta o artigo "o" antes de dia.


 
Atenção aqui: 'todo dia' e 'todo o dia' são coisas diferentes. O primeiro significa 'todos os dias (da semana)', 'sempre', e o segundo 'o dia inteiro', 'o dia todo', isto é, 'ao longo de todas as horas do dia'.


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> Atenção aqui: 'todo dia' e 'todo o dia' são coisas diferentes. O primeiro significa 'todos os dias (da semana)', 'sempre', e o segundo 'o dia inteiro', 'o dia todo', isto é, 'ao longo de todas as horas do dia'.



Nesse caso esse "todo dia" acho que não existe em Portugal. Diz-se "todos os dias". Possivelmente existirão outras expressões para dizer o mesmo, mas neste momento não me ocorre nenhuma.


----------



## Odinh

'Todo o dia' em Portugal seria o quê?


----------



## MOC

O dia inteiro.


----------



## AryDM

Uma caracteristica do português do brasil é a omissão do artigo em expressões como "_todo homem é mortal_"... Em português europeu é no plural  "_todos os homens são mortais_", não é? Por isso, a frase de "Grande sertão: Veredas" "_Todo dia isso faço, gosto" _corresponde a "Todos os dias" ou "todo o dia"? e em português europeu pode se dizer "todo dia"?


----------



## MOC

AryDM said:


> e em português europeu pode se dizer "todo dia"?




Em português europeu, é possível que ouça algo que lhe vá soar como "todo dia", mas na verdade, o que está a ser dito é "todo o dia". É um fenómeno natural na fala, mas não se verifica na escrita. Este significa o dia inteiro. 
Exemplo: "Estive todo o dia à espera".

A julgar pelo comentário de Odinh o "todo dia" do Brasil corresponde ao "todos os dias" de Portugal.
Exemplo: "Vou todos os dias a casa do João".

Já o "todo o dia" do Brasil seria exactamente igual em Portugal (a julgar pelo que li aqui).


----------



## Outsider

No Brasil:

*todo o dia* = o dia inteiro
*todo dia* = cada dia / todos os dias

Em Portugal, não se faz geralmente esta distinção (embora talvez já se tivesse feito no passado); escreve-se *todo o dia* em ambos os casos.

Mais uma vez, trata-se de diferenças meramente ortográficas. A pronúncia é igual nos três casos.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, não se faz geralmente esta distinção (embora talvez já se tivesse feito no passado); escreve-se *todo o dia* em ambos os casos.



 Escreve-se "todo o dia" para dizer "todos os dias"?


----------



## Outsider

"Todo o dia é Natal." Não é muito habitual com a palavra "dia", mas há exemplos com outros substantivos.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> "Todo o dia é Natal." Não é muito habitual com a palavra "dia", mas há exemplos com outros substantivos.



Nunca tinha ouvido. Estou genuinamente estupefacto.


----------



## Outsider

Então estupefaça-se mais: 

em todo o lado
todo o tipo de aves
araras de toda a espécie
...

Há muitos casos em que "todos os X" é equivalente a "o X inteiro", se dermos um sentido abstracto à segunda expressão.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Então estupefacte-se mais:
> 
> em todo o lado
> todo o tipo de aves
> araras de toda a espécie
> ...
> 
> Mas entendo a confusão. Há muitos casos em que "todos os X" é equivalente a "o X inteiro", se dermos um sentido abstracto à segunda expressão.



Acho que então não entendi o seu comentário anterior e talvez também não me tenha explicado bem no meu outro comentário. 

Eu conheço a utilização de "todo o" como referente a "todos os". Também eu uso essas expressões.

Desconhecia era que também se usasse para "dia". Eu pelo menos se ouvisse alguém dizer "todo o dia" pensaria sempre que se referia ao dia inteiro.

No caso de "todo o lado" por exemplo não há esse problema, porque nunca chego a pensar que se possa estar a referir a um só lado mas na sua totalidade.

Espero que tenha entendido, e que me tenha explicado melhor desta vez.


----------



## Outsider

Embora pouco habitual, não há nada que nos impeça de dizer "todo o dia" com o sentido de "todos os dias", pois não? Acabo de pensar em outro exemplo: "todo o dia é um novo dia". Com mais um esforço, sou até capaz de achar um que não seja foleiro...

Bom novo dia.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Embora pouco habitual, não há nada que nos impeça de dizer "todo o dia" com o sentido de "todos os dias", pois não? Acabo de pensar em outro exemplo: "todo o dia é um novo dia". Com mais um esforço, sou até capaz de achar um que não seja foleiro...
> 
> Bom novo dia.



Não é para ser chato, mas acho que essa expressão é "cada dia é um novo dia".


----------



## Outsider

Pronto, pronto, não vamos discutir...


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil:
Todo dia = coloquial
Todos os dias = formal e semi-formal


----------



## Alentugano

AryDM said:


> Uma caracteristica do português do brasil é a omissão do artigo em expressões como "_todo homem é mortal_"... Em português europeu é no plural  "_todos os homens são mortais_", não é? Por isso, a frase de "Grande sertão: Veredas" "_Todo dia isso faço, gosto" _corresponde a "Todos os dias" ou "todo o dia"? e em português europeu pode se dizer "todo dia"?



Não, AryDM, em PE também se pode usar no singular, só que vai ter de acrescentar o artigo. Assim: _Todo *o* homem é mortal_ = Todo homem é mortal. A diferença é principalmente ortográfica pois na_ cadência normal_ _da fala_ o artigo *o* funde-se com o pronome *Todo*. 
Contudo, acho que é mais usual (em Portugal) utilizar-se a expressão no plural - _Todos os homens são mortais._


----------



## AryDM

Alentugano said:


> Não, AryDM, em PE também se pode usar no singular, só que vai ter de acrescentar o artigo. Assim: _Todo *o* homem é mortal_ = Todo homem é mortal. A diferença é principalmente ortográfica pois na_ cadência normal_ _da fala_ o artigo *o* funde-se com o pronome *Todo*.
> Contudo, acho que é mais usual (em Portugal) utilizar-se a expressão no plural - _Todos os homens são mortais._



E' o que eu estava a dizer... Em PE há o artigo, em contraponto em PB na frase singular pode faltar o artigo.


----------



## Alentugano

AryDM said:


> E' o que eu estava a dizer... Em PE há o artigo, em contraponto em PB na frase singular pode faltar o artigo.



Certo..mas por cá também se pode usar _Todo _com o sentido de Cada/Qualquer. Era só para deixar isso claro.


----------

